# hurricane vs spitfire



## brad (Jun 7, 2004)

which one


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2004)

hurricane 8)


----------



## Maestro (Jun 7, 2004)

Both are good planes, but I prefer the Spitfire... The Spitfire Mk. IX to be exact.

It had a great maneuvrability with a Merlin 61 V-12 engine, two 20 mm cannons and four 303 machines guns (plus two bomb racks for dive bombing). And it had the longest life of every WW II fighter (from 1942 until the end of the British decolonisation wars). And its looked great.

Oh, and the Mk. XIV was the best dogfighter of the war.

So the Spitfire was the best.


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 8, 2004)

While the Spitfire was faster and more manoueverable the Hurricane could take much more damage. So I opt for the Hurricane.

Kiwimac


----------



## plan_D (Jun 8, 2004)

The Spitfire out-classed the Hurricane, and that's why it stayed as the front-line fighter and the Hurricane was reduced to secondary roles. 

Shouldn't this be in the polls section?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

he doesnt actually ask whether he wants to know which was better, he just says "hurricane or spitfire"


----------



## luca servitto (Jun 8, 2004)

yeah C.C! anyway i prefer the Hurricane


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 8, 2004)

good man! i prefer the hurricane too 8)


----------



## brad (Jun 8, 2004)

> Shouldn't this be in the polls section?


im not a mod


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 9, 2004)

the thing is, whenevr you post a poll in the polls section, it goes to the poll on the homepage. besides, it doesnt have to


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 12, 2004)

i notise you've unnessisarily deleted one of my posts C.C., may i ask why??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2004)

what? i havent deleted any posts, what did it say?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2004)

> he doesnt actually ask whether he wants to know which was better, he just says "hurricane or spitfire



after this post i said i said something along the lines of "no he doesn't, he asks "which one""............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2004)

you didnt actually post that, you just said it to me when i was online posting my similar message


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 20, 2004)

did I


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 4, 2015)

Just voted, very up to date.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2015)

Whow, this is an old thread. See lots of old folk here, dejavu 8)


----------

